# Ibanez EW20 ASE



## Off_The_Heezay (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

basically I'm looking for a cheap electro-acoustic. I'm only planning to use it at open mic nights and the like, just for a bit of fun. I saw this Ibanez and thought that it looked very nice for the price (maybe I'm just being blinded by the pretty quilted top ), and was wondering if anyone had any experience of them? 

Cheers

Ibanez EW20L ASE (GAK)


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ed Roman recommends them! Ed is a builder in Las Vegas and is known to be a big Ibanez hater (he's the one who created the "I-been-had" nickname). Now, I know a lot of guys on this board have no respect for Ed, but if he likes this guitar, it must say something about the build quality. I'm actually quite curious to check out one of these myself.

Ibanez Guitars - EW20 Acoustic/Electric Guitar - Ed Roman Guitars


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 10, 2008)

BigPhi84 said:


> Ed Roman recommends them! Ed is a builder in Las Vegas and is known to be a big Ibanez hater (he's the one who created the "I-been-had" nickname). Now, I know a lot of guys on this board have no respect for Ed, but if he likes this guitar, it must say something about the build quality. I'm actually quite curious to check out one of these myself.
> 
> Ibanez Guitars - EW20 Acoustic/Electric Guitar - Ed Roman Guitars



Either that or he's building them illegally and wants to sell them on fairly sharpish...

And that prick is a dirty name around here. One of our members got screwed over on a BC Rich custom shop model that turned out to be fake.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2008)

Ed Roman's a moron.

I actually recieved the EW2012 at my work today, the 12 string version of what you are looking at. Its going back to Headstock/Ibanez because the string spacing is a joke for a twelve string (the octave strings are rattling off each other) and the headstock has a nasty chip off the clearcoat across the top.

However, it sounds REALLY nice acoustically and is very well finished. The inside is pretty tidy for how cheap it is too.

Controls are disgusting but keep them clean and you'll be fine. All in all a good guitar.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't realize he was taboo.


----------

